# First poodle, need grooming tips



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would probably go with a 5, comes out smoother. You will also need a 10 blade to do paw pads and sanitary. Thats as far as I go, lol, I was a very beginner groomer and for a very short time before they plunked me in the front office.


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

I second the #5 suggestion - a 4 may leave it long enough to mat under a sweater on a tpoo. As N2Mischief says, a #10 for feet, face, and sanitary would be good.

A 4F and 4FC are the same thing and you definitely want a blade with those letters - a blade with no letters is a skip-tooth blade and it's easier to catch skin. #10 or shorter (bigger number) blades aren't labelled with F or FC but they don't have skip-teeth. You're going to want to be careful where there are folds of skin like the armpit and the front of the thighs. If Bobb has scars where the amputations are you need to be careful there too. My spoo Tika had a leg amputated and the scar is a raised ridge that is a bit tricky to shave. The hair on her stump is a different texture than the rest of her body too - it stays very tightly curled against her skin and is difficult to comb out.

I would go with Petedge.com for blades. They usually have a sale of some sort going on or a buy one get one free deal. If you think you might be slow at first you may want to get two of each blade so you have a cool one to work with when one gets hot.

If you're going to be keeping his coat short and basic you'll probably be fine with straight scissors. A decent pair of hair scissors from Sally's would probably work just fine for trimming his ears and topknot. I got by for a long time with a pair of $10 Goody hair scissors - I still reach for those first when I'm just neatening her tk above the eyes or doing the edge of her ears. If you are going to be trimming around his eyes I suppose you might want to look at ball-tipped scissors.

What else might you need? Make sure you have a good comb so you can get right to his skin and you'll probably want a small slicker and/or a pin-brush. My comb is just from a pet store but I'm one of those crazy Chris Christensen converts for slickers. You definitely don't need to go that far  but make sure whichever one you get isn't _too_ scratchy and that is doesn't lose pins super easily. Oh, don't forget oil and cleaner for your blades.

Other than shampoo/conditioner/ear cleaner that's probably enough to get you started - maybe some special grooming time only treats?


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Thank you so much!

No scars, but I never would have thought of that. His front right leg is a "chicken wing," he lost his paw but has most of his arm. Back leg has a bit of a nub as well. Neither was surgically amputated. I'll be careful near the ends of his nubs and use scissors there.

Edit: Recommendation for conditioner? Don't use any on my huskies. One sold by PetEdge would be nice, so I make one big order. I'm looking at the Stazko. "Anti-static" caught my eye, that's important in Colorado


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

I mostly use EarthBath products, a 2in1 shampoo-conditioner followed by the creme rinse conditioner. Some people here use Isle of Dogs with good result but I've never tried it. We had a Coton de Tulear (fine haired, drop coat) with us briefly and he had a mink oil shampoo/conditioner that got rid of his static very nicely.

I use Ice on Ice spray on Tika and it's mostly silicones. The Stazko spray conditioner you mention has silicones and silk proteins so it should work for static. The sprays are also nice for general brushing and detangling small matts from collars, harnesses, or sweaters.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Static is always an issue here, especially in winter, but really it's all year round. Part of the deal with low humidity. I make an exaggerated pouty face every time I have to touch a light switch in winter. Grit your teeth and prepare for the shock! Even when brushing my huskies their fur sticks to my hands here. It's ridiculous... as if everything isn't covered in their fur anyway.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Groomers Mall has had good prices on the Wahl Pro blades lately. Their shipping for my orders has been 7.95 & I've ordered several items. I think the blades started at around $13 & went up from there depending on the size. These are the black blades & I really like them. Thus far they've held up to dirty shelter dog mats well.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

poolann said:


> Groomers Mall has had good prices on the Wahl Pro blades lately.


I'm guessing blades are interchangeable, Wahl blades work for Oster clippers?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

After grooming my own dogs for past 9 years I finally got higher end tools, made the difference. 

I brought 7 1/2" curved ball end scissors and wow.

Just something to keep in mind since Bobb is down to one tooth that it may, depending on how long his teeth have been gone, hard to keep his muzzle clean.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I feel like I should mention that every time I have ordered a liquid (shampoo, conditioner) from Pet Edge, it has leaked all over everything else in the package. Pet Edge has been really good about replacing damaged items, but to avoid the hassle of making phone calls and waiting longer for the items to arrive, I avoid ordering liquids with anything else. Also, blades generally will say that they are interchangeable with A-5. I have an Andis and it uses Andis, Oster and Wahl blades; all can be used with an Oster A-5.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

twyla said:


> After grooming my own dogs for past 9 years I finally got higher end tools, made the difference.
> 
> I brought 7 1/2" curved ball end scissors and wow.
> 
> Just something to keep in mind since Bobb is down to one tooth that it may, depending on how long his teeth have been gone, hard to keep his muzzle clean.





Charmed said:


> I feel like I should mention that every time I have ordered a liquid (shampoo, conditioner) from Pet Edge, it has leaked all over everything else in the package.
> ...


He lost most at the end of January when animal control picked him up, and lost the rest a couple weeks ago. He has one canine left.

Thanks for the tip about leaking liquids!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Thanks but I didn't listen. I ordered conditioning spray. My box arrived soaking wet and wrapped in clear plastic. Five days after it was supposed to arrive. The oil and blades were unaffected, but the shears were out of the sheath and covered in slime.

In other news, Bobb came in last night and is officially ours! Look at that fuzzy face and feet. (Front leg was shaved for IV at vet a few weeks ago, doesn't help!)


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

What angle should the clippers be at? I'm guessing you want the blade parallel to the skin? Only clipping I've ever done is feet, and angle is kinda not a factor as you're going every which way.

I need reassurance that using my 10 blade I'm not going to cut off his little toes or cut him. I can't bring myself to dig between his toes with it, I'm imagining cutting the webbing between his toes. He's sooooooo tiny! I got his back foot mostly clipped, he is just done for today and biting (gumming) too much for me to do his front foot so we played some (for the first time EVER I might add, he was too mentally traumatized when we fostered him to want to play), got him calmed down, and called it a day, ending on a good note.

Thanks YouTube for having a video showing me how to put a blade on the clippers. Such. A. Newb.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It is actually pretty easy to cut them when doing feet so be careful and go slow. I start with the underside and scoop out the bottoms real well then move on to spreading toes carefully and cleaning up.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You might feel more confident with the Wahl Peanut - it is tiny, but powerful. It comes with a number 30 blade, but that is good - the higher the number, the closer together the teeth are and the less likely you are to catch the skin and nick him.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Ugh ok. Glad I was super careful. It's just between his toes that I am having trouble with. Top of foot, bottom, and sides, no problem! I think if I push the fur down between his toes first, trim bottom, then push it back up to trim the top, I should be able to get more. He's barely letting me do this so I took what he'd let me get.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sibe said:


> Ugh ok. Glad I was super careful. It's just between his toes that I am having trouble with. Top of foot, bottom, and sides, no problem! I think if I push the fur down between his toes first, trim bottom, then push it back up to trim the top, I should be able to get more. He's barely letting me do this so I took what he'd let me get.



First I push it up, and shave the top of the foot. Then I press on the bottom of the foot and dip down between the toes in a U shape, first one side and then the other. Honestly, I used to be nervous between the toes, but found I never had a problem there - I just dive right in, without any special caution. Where I get nervous because I have given boo-boos before is around the rectum, and that flap of skin that stretches from the underside to the back leg.


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Still working hard with Bobb. A month ago he couldn't be touched with any kind of grooming tool. Gentle combing was about it. He's made HUGE progress. We're working every single day using grooming tools, he does get a day off here and there.

Today... clippers. I've mostly been pretending to use them to get him used to the sound. I've clipped some on his back leg, but we haven't done anything major. 

Behold.









:laugh:

I prepared a Twist'n Treat with frozen peanut butter to start, and when that was gone my husband took over giving treats. We went as long as Bobb was happy to let us. The result is that he's about 1/3 clipped. We don't see any point in forcing him to continue when he's had enough, as that will only be traumatic and set us back in our training. We need to trust each other! I want a relationship with Bobb where he knows he can trust me, and I can trust him. We need compassion. I will respect when he says he's done, even if it's not an ideal stopping point and leaves him with an.. interesting... haircut for a short time. Bobb said he was done, so we stopped.

(No idea what my hand is doing here, I do tend to keep a good grip fairly low on it. Must have been a "hmm how do I get this fur near his butt?" moment.)









Husband giving treats









Flying up the street to the mailbox.









He is going in to the professional groomer tomorrow for his free followup nail appointment, and I'll be scheduling an appt to have them touch up and get what I can't over the next few days. I do plan to do as much at home as I can, so his groomer visit is short and sweet.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You are doing such a GREAT jub with him...in no time you'll be able to do all of him at once.

I LOVE seeing him run down the sidewalk with his little poodle ears flying in the air. What an indominable spirit! He is so lucky to have you.

Viking Queen


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

Thank you!


P.S. WHY DID NOBODY TELL ME ABOUT CONDITIONING SPRAY FOR MY HUSKIES?!?! Seriously. How did I not know. HOW. Such a big difference! I got a bottle to use on Bobb in case he was static-y and to help prevent mats. Haven't used it on him yet. Was brushing husky tonight and fur was sticking to my hands and everything so thought I'd try it. You know those thick spots of loose undercoat that don't want to let go? Gone. You know how fur sticks to your hands and clothes and everything while grooming? No more, wipes right off. (Probably not, poodles don't do that!) Girls are much less poofy and feel so silky soft.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Looking good!!!!! Bet the groomer will be thankful that you've been working on his grooming manners! Hope to see a fully groomed, handsome little man, soon!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
you're doing a great job and doing things the proper way. Just let him tell you he's done and be done when he's stressed. REmember his previous experience is to never be groomed, so this is probably all new to him. He was a hurting pup with all of that hair on him before and injuring his legs. No wonder he's skeptical of the process!!
WHEN you hold your clippers, the blade should be laying on the coat, in other words, the blades should be making contact at all points. Ask your groomer to show you, you'll see the difference. (I did hte same thing at first until a groomer showed me)
GREAT JOB GREAT JOB GREAT JOB GREAT JOB
Cna't wait to see the next Bobb update! Keep it up!


----------



## Sibe (May 19, 2015)

PoodleFoster said:


> Hi
> you're doing a great job and doing things the proper way. Just let him tell you he's done and be done when he's stressed. REmember his previous experience is to never be groomed, so this is probably all new to him. He was a hurting pup with all of that hair on him before and injuring his legs. No wonder he's skeptical of the process!!
> WHEN you hold your clippers, the blade should be laying on the coat, in other words, the blades should be making contact at all points. Ask your groomer to show you, you'll see the difference. (I did hte same thing at first until a groomer showed me)
> GREAT JOB GREAT JOB GREAT JOB GREAT JOB
> Cna't wait to see the next Bobb update! Keep it up!


Thank you! Update sooner than expected, as the groomer wasn't too busy when we went in for his nail trim. They cleaned up his face, under his ears, top knot is now a mohawk, and did more on his body. All covered under the "free nail trim" so I had them charge me for the nails and left a good tip. Seriously love this place. They also let me help during the process, he was blindfolded when having most of his face done so I had the cover on him, and during body clipping he got to lick peanut butter off my fingers. They told me to bring him in any time this week to finish. He was DONE after all that and still needs his chest, neck, and belly done, and clean up his legs a bit too. SO PROUD OF HIM!!! The groomer noted how much better he was today too 

I really love how the mohawk makes his ears look even bigger.


















Finally got the fuzz under his ears taken care of.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He looks so CUTE!!!!!!! Love the mohawk on him!


----------

